# My unfinished props from last year . . . c'mon I know I'm not the only one!



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I read about it all the time. How we procrastinate or rather try to do too much at the last minute and end up not getting something or the other completed. So I thought I'd post some pics of what I started and didn't complete last year. Of course, projects I've started for this year are not included. 

So consider this my inspiration to get these completed before _this_ Halloween! Feel free to post yours too. Just think of it as an unfinished prop/decoration/costume support group thread 









My mega pumpkin made from a 60 gallon garbage bag. I have decided on a face for him, but haven't drawn it on yet.









The two blobs on the top are copies of a manikin head attached to a balloon and mached. I have begun to add paper clay to these. Five clones of a Walgreen's skull in various stages, and what will be the head of a small demon/being with a sack over its head.









My second batch of pumpkins. The top one is meant to be a gift for a person who loves clowns. Just haven't decided whether it will be an evil or nice clown. The one in the middle needs something - maybe I need to made the mouth wider. The bottom one will have eyeballs, teeth and corpsed rotting flesh (or at least that's the plan for now). 









On the bottom are two modified dollar tree tombstones I never finished. The middle is an alien egg/pod that should be an easy finish (if it goes as planned) and a paper clay brain cast in a jello mold. The top is a paper mache tombstone made from an empty 10 lb cat litter bag and the top of a witches hat that was originally supposed to go on one of my first pumpkins before I changed my mind. I'm planning the cut out letters or an image into the tombstone and light it from the inside.









And finally, my most complete creations - the first batch of pumpkins! All need to be painted inside, just never decided on the color. The one on the bottom will be ready for spar varnish after I get the inside painted. The other two need some additional dry brushing before being sealed.

OK. I've shown you mine, now it's your turn.

Lizzy


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

No, you are not... I was going to make a jack-in-the-box two years ago, but I haven't done so much as touch the wooden base yet, other than to move it aside

Neat skull pumpkin, lizzyborden. When you decide to finish it, the clown _has_ to be evil, as we all know that those jokers attempt to eat people while they sleep


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

All those props are looking good so far LB!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

There is a pile of burlap on my carport. It's been there for a while. It's probably home to several hundred stink bugs right now & I think a cat has peed on it. I hope it's OK for a Monster Mud Reaper to smell a little like cat pee.

I also have a couple of pumpkin shells sitting around unpainted & uncarved too.


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I need to attach a tombstone to the pedestal for my medusa bust. I made the pedestal the year before last and ran out of time so I finished the front side last year and ran out of time again. I expect to finish it this year, but with my luck it'll be the only thing I get done. Finally.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

I had planned to have a gang of train robbers riding after and alongside my train last year but only got one skeleton horse completed. I have the bones cut out and primed for three more although I'm short one spine and ribcage. You've inspired me, going to dig them out this week and continue working.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

My coffin needs finished, my Headless Horseman needs completely restarted...guess I'm not in a tight situation. Just need to do it


----------



## DEADicated (Sep 22, 2008)

For 2 years now Halloween has come and gone with no power in our neighborhood due to storms. The 90% complete MIB I built 2 years ago has stayed in my garage begging for me to finish it. Both years I said I would finish it the week before Halloween and since I could not use my power tools without power I never finished it.
My son is adamant that we finish it and set it up this year because it is his "New Favorite". I'll have the generator ready this year.


----------

